# 15" black leather GFS GP saddle for sale



## SpringArising (28 October 2017)

Has had very limited use. 9ins from D-D so Med/Wide.

Collection from Cambs or Suffolk or can post. PM for pics - open to offers.


----------



## SpringArising (1 November 2017)

Sold


----------

